# how do i log kernel messages? [solved]

## nobody13

I can't seem to get a kernel to work properly if it's anything newer than 2.6.29-r5. over the last 6 months or so if I build a new kernel it will work for maybe 2 or 3 boots then stops working ending in errors. I can recopy it and it will work fro 2 or 3 more and it happens again. 2.6.34-r1 won't run at all. 2.6.29-r5 keeps working great but eventually I'll have to upgrade. How can I log the kernel messages up to the point where it freezes so I can post them or at least look back where the problem starts?Last edited by nobody13 on Sun Aug 01, 2010 4:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xibo

if it's crashing after you have fully init-ed everything, it might be stored in the syslog. otherwise, you can enable rs-232 console which should cause the kernel to write all it's output to a serial interface, so you can use a different computer for logging the output.

----------

## cwr

Sounds more like failing hardware (drive, or possibly memory)

than anything else.

Will

----------

## nobody13

 *xibo wrote:*   

> if it's crashing after you have fully init-ed everything, it might be stored in the syslog. otherwise, you can enable rs-232 console which should cause the kernel to write all it's output to a serial interface, so you can use a different computer for logging the output.

 

It does not fully start. It locks up somewhere around half way through boot. I do have another pc and some serial cables around so I'll try that.

Thanks

----------

## nobody13

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Sounds more like failing hardware (drive, or possibly memory)
> 
> than anything else.
> 
> Will

 

I'll try a memory test but I don't Think it's failing hardware. It runs fine for day to day use with both Windows 7 and Gentoo with kernel 2.6.29-r5. I just can't seem to build one that is newer. It kinda looks like it may not be recognizing some hardware, but i can't tell for sure. I've tried starting with the config from 2.6.29 and running make old config like I allways had done in the past and it fails. i.ve started from scratch wit a new config and gone through every option and just can't seem to get it to boot.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nobody13,

My money is on failing hardware, probably RAM, that Win7 and 2.6.29 haven't hit.

Memtest errors do not always indicate RAM errors, the CPU and motherboard are also involved in the test.

If you want a second opinion on yur kernel, try kernel-seeds.org.

----------

## nobody13

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nobody13,
> 
> My money is on failing hardware, probably RAM, that Win7 and 2.6.29 haven't hit.
> 
> Memtest errors do not always indicate RAM errors, the CPU and motherboard are also involved in the test.
> ...

 

Thank you, 

I finally caught part of the message as it passed by that said hd(0,2) didn't exist. It's seems like some kind of driver conflict that didn't exist before 2.6.30. I removed "ATA ACPI Support" and left  "AHCI SATA support". It works now but I'm confused. Kernel-seeds.org and a post of yours that's linked there seem to say to use "ATA ACPI Support" alone but it doesn't detect my drives that way. Am I maybe missing some ACPI options or is this correct for my hardware?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nobody13,

AHCI SATA support, is one of the more widely used SATA chip set drivers.

ATA ACPI Support is Advanced Control and Power Interface, which helps with power savings.

Its not strictly needed. Its not a hard drive chipset driver itself.

IF you can find that link again, I'll fix my post. Let Pappy know too.

----------

## nobody13

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nobody13,
> 
> AHCI SATA support, is one of the more widely used SATA chip set drivers.
> 
> ATA ACPI Support is Advanced Control and Power Interface, which helps with power savings.
> ...

 

Do you have any ideas why  ATA ACPI Support would prevent my drives from being discovered?

Your post is correct. I went back and read at it again. It was this one https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091

I think I was basing it on what I was reading at kernel-seed.org but it's probably because he didn't have any drivers selected in the example.

----------

## nobody13

I followed his settings there and got that working now too. Must have been an option somewhere i missed.

thanks for the help

----------

